# New game - Guess the Surge!



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

This is interesting... it also doesn't say "Surge Pricing" across the bottom.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Next thing to magically disappear will be the time estimate for pickup and the riders rating. What else can they hide...?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

In my experience it's usually the minimum surge. 1.25x


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Who care about guessing, when uber black accepts surge calls as uberX the surge will only last two minutes instead of 10, I'm more concerned about that.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

funny i went to passenger app it is not surge in the area with a min 1.10 per mile


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

This one eventually went to 3x with the "SURGE PRICING" banner back. Maybe it's a new pre-surge level between Orange and Surge because not enough drivers were chasing the orange?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

mp775 said:


> This one eventually went to 3x with the "SURGE PRICING" banner back. Maybe it's a new pre-surge level between Orange and Surge because not enough drivers were chasing the orange?


Same thing here last night and now.
I don't think it's "pre surge" because riders app showed exactly how much the surge was, 1.25x in that case. But the driver app didnt show the number, just that it was surging. Seems like it would be just for drivers so drivers would go there or go online whatever the surge is. (Since some drivers don't want to drive unless it's 2x or more)


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I accepted a trip in one of these areas this past weekend, and it was not a surge fare.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I accepted a trip in one of these areas this past weekend, and it was not a surge fare.


I hope you immediately cancelled it, and waited for the surge.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I cancelled it because it was 18 miles away, and that area didn't surge.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, the distance they calculate seems much shorter than actual time to drive to PAX. I drove in the burbs without any traffic and it took 7 minutes when UBER said 4 minutes. They are playing games with us so we would pick up PAX. 50% of my call were longer than they stated during the weekend.


----------



## iverson (Sep 8, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I accepted a trip in one of these areas this past weekend, and it was not a surge fare.


U could cancel the ride


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

yoo said:


> Also, the distance they calculate seems much shorter than actual time to drive to PAX. I drove in the burbs without any traffic and it took 7 minutes when UBER said 4 minutes. They are playing games with us so we would pick up PAX. 50% of my call were longer than they stated during the weekend.


I usually see the opposite, ie the time Uber quotes is longer than my actual time. I suspect it's a result of Apple's pathetic excuse for a navigation app, it just can't handle Boston streets.


----------



## letslive (Sep 7, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I accepted a trip in one of these areas this past weekend, and it was not a surge fare.


felt for you

sometime its surge buy i wait for more than 5 min without and job


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> This one eventually went to 3x with the "SURGE PRICING" banner back. Maybe it's a new pre-surge level between Orange and Surge because not enough drivers were chasing the orange?


Funny how the bridge is surging...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

iverson said:


> U could cancel the ride


I did, it was 18 miles away.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I usually see the opposite, ie the time Uber quotes is longer than my actual time. I suspect it's a result of Apple's pathetic excuse for a navigation app, it just can't handle Boston streets.


I think the "time" is based solely on straight line distance. That's how you can get an ETA for a pin in the water or on an island.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I usually see the opposite, ie the time Uber quotes is longer than my actual time. I suspect it's a result of Apple's pathetic excuse for a navigation app, it just can't handle Boston streets.


Agreed. I'm usually there about three minutes before initial estimate.

Then I just have to wait because, naturally, the pax aren't ready to go.


----------



## Greg Svolos (Aug 15, 2014)

mp775 said:


> This is interesting... it also doesn't say "Surge Pricing" across the bottom.


That because there is no surge until there is a multiplier.

That is one more screen before the multiplier comes into play.

It's a way to trick people to the surge zone.

It was added in the latest firmware update


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Greg Svolos said:


> That because there is no surge until there is a multiplier.
> 
> That is one more screen before the multiplier comes into play.
> 
> ...


What it's causing is lots of ignored and cancelled pings, because we're in a surge area but the surge isn't showing up on the request.


----------

